# Quickly clean fittings?



## brodie (Aug 12, 2009)

Is there an easy way to clean large copper such as 1", 1 1/4", 1 1/2" and 2" copper. 

I spent nearly 4 hours cleaning fittings about 3 weeks ago, and now I have to do it again. Last time I ended up with cuts on the back of my fingers, and I dont want to do that again. 

I know I can buy the copper cleaning brushes from Oatey or Lyncar. But I was curious if there are other ways to quickly clean a fitting?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

There is a quick easy way to clean fittings like that. Get you 1, and I mean 1, cause we are in a recession G dammit, 1- 3/4 " wire handle cleaning brush and the cut G damn handle off. When you cut the handle off of the damn thing, you will have about 3" of straight braided handle left. What you wanna do next is find you a good battery operated drill, and stick that in the G damn drill and let er rip. youll clean those fittings in about 1/4 of the time that it took you the first time, thus making you look smarter, and ready for the next challenge of your career.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We use to use Prep-Star copper machines and it saved us a ton of time. I don't know if they are still around but Ridgid makes a 122 Copper Cutting and Prep Machine. It would cost you a few bucks but it will save you in lab or if you do a bunch of copper.

Mark


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The way I described is a great easy, and cheap way to CLEAN fittings.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been doing it exactly like that for the past 5 or 6 years. Works fantastic. Just make sure you go in squarly. If you go at an angle, it messes up the brush a little bit.....meaning it doesn't clean as long.




ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The way I described is a great easy, and cheap way to CLEAN fittings.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The way I described is a great easy, and cheap way to CLEAN fittings.


thats what I would do


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The way I described is a great easy, and cheap way to CLEAN fittings.


I agree, unless you are on a big job which justifies the use of a copper machine.

Mark


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ive seen those in a catalog at Fergys, they seem bad to the bone.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

My boss bought a ridgid machine about 4 years ago, used. We had a job that we were plumbing in showers into semi trailers for katrina victims. It was 4 trailers w/ 26 showers each and a laundry trailer with washers and dryers. All the showers ran on 2" copper in a loop. We had a week to get it done and only had 2 other helpers, 4 plumbers total. We finished on time only because of the ridgid. A better option may have been a T puller, we just couldn't get one fast enough. Still have the machine today and use it when running alot of copper. Saves time and wrists.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> There is a quick easy way to clean fittings like that. Get you 1, and I mean 1, cause we are in a recession G dammit, 1- 3/4 " wire handle cleaning brush and the cut G damn handle off. When you cut the handle off of the damn thing, you will have about 3" of straight braided handle left. What you wanna do next is find you a good battery operated drill, and stick that in the G damn drill and let er rip. youll clean those fittings in about 1/4 of the time that it took you the first time, thus making you look smarter, and ready for the next challenge of your career.


Could you be more specific???????????


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Video coming tomorrow. Smartass.:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Video coming tomorrow. Smartass.:laughing:


I'll be here..................


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

brodie said:


> Is there an easy way to clean large copper such as 1", 1 1/4", 1 1/2" and 2" copper.
> 
> Lets run this past the brain department on the zone ...
> 
> ...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Why not hook up a small wire wheel on a benchgrinder arbor?


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> brodie said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an easy way to clean large copper such as 1", 1 1/4", 1 1/2" and 2" copper.
> ...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Ain't that spacial...............thanks for the vid.........


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I have heard( never tried it myself) that fittings soaked overnight in amonia will do wonders. Nice vid RSP could you do it again please I still didnt fully understand what you are talking about LOL:laughing:


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Years ago when i was doing alot of medical gas piping, We used to dip fittings in trichlorathane, or TSP, then rinsing them in hot water, dried them and bagged them up.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

plumb4fun said:


> Years ago when i was doing alot of medical gas piping, We used to dip fittings in trichlorathane, or TSP, then rinsing them in hot water, dried them and bagged them up.



How does doing that "etch" the fitting properly?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> How does doing that "etch" the fitting properly?


It probrably won't, if you have ever tried to put flux on a fitting that is shiney but not brushed, it won't stick and coat the fitting.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> It probrably won't, if you have ever tried to put flux on a fitting that is shiney but not brushed, it won't stick and coat the fitting.


Then why even go through the trouble of dipping them, then baggin them, when your just going to have to clean them anyways. I know, that it probably wasnt your idea to begin with, just doing as you were told. seems like a waste of time to me.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

i have found that if you have a badly corroded pipe or fitting, new sanding cloth and a nearly new brush will clean quick enough. An old brush in a drill will do the trick too


----------

